# Photos of WNW 1/32 German WWI Rumpler



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Fellow Modelers,

Below are photos of my Wingnut Wings 1/32 scale Rumpler C.IV Early, finished last weekend. It was built straight from the box. Although I am not WWI modeler, for several years I have wanted to build one of their kits because I read so many good things about them. The Rumpler C.IV Early was the first Wingnut Wings airplane that really got my attention. After building the kit all I can say is that everything I read about the company is true. Even their website (www.wingnutwings.com) contains a lot of helpful information. This is one of the highest quality model kits I have ever seen. 
The Rumpler, a two seated airplane used for reconnaissance, artillery spotting and light bombing, was introduced in the first few months of 1917. Due to its impressive speed, range and high ceiling limits this aircraft was an immediate success in combat, and for a time was able to operate deep behind enemy lines without much threat of being shot down. Various versions of the Rumpler continued in service until the Great War ended in November 1918. 

I hope you enjoy the photos.

Phillip1


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Rumpler Photos (Part 2)*


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Final Rumpler Photos (Part 3)*


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

Why do I have the desire to hop in it and yell "contact!"?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!

I've got their Albatross DV, but I'm still trying to get up enough nerve to start it.


----------



## JoeGreen (Aug 19, 2011)

Nice & clean. Great job.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Nemorosus (Feb 1, 2002)

Looks great!


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Everyone-Thanks for the compliments.

John P-You should build your Albatross, as I think you will be impressed with the engineering. With your skills you could make a outstanding build.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm terrified of the rigging! :lol:


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Wow, that is IMPRESSIVE! I hope to have even a fraction of your skills some day!


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Absolutely *outstanding!* :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Started on the Wingnuts Sopwith Pup this weekend. oh boy, this is gonna be interesting.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Superb!


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Seaview/Ace Airspeed/walsing/Nemorosus/Joe Green,

Thanks for the compliments!

Phillip1


----------



## Grahamjohn (Jun 18, 2012)

Great build ,good paint job you should be proud of your work.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I just found out Peter Jackson started this company! Hm!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

The excellent painting job and photography makes it look like a CGI recreation rather than a physical model. If not for the shot of your hands and knowing that it's about the same level of difficulty to build in software, I'd be wondering if it were physical or not.

I've got a 1/32 model of a Nieuport in my stash precisely because there is very little rigging.  I love WWI planes, though. The bigger scale of most of the kits is a nice bonus.


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

PerfesserCoffee,

Thanks for the compliment. I can only post photos of actual models, as I know nothing about how to create CGI images (HA!). Build the Nieuport and show us pictures!

Phillip1


----------



## mmdm4 (Jan 30, 2013)

Excellent build, I haven't built any of the WNW kits but I really like the look of the various Albatross kits they have. Seeing your build may break my will and force me to pop for one of them. Your kit turned out very nice, congratulations.


----------

